# BFN - not sure what to do now!!



## mekongirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I have had a number of fertility problems and after a lot of heart ache found a donor in my friend.
In December we got 12 eggs and 9 of them fertilized. I had 2 embryos replaced at the end of December and was then told that none of the other embryos would be able to freeze so i was upset, but was very positive about the 2 on board. 
I did the preg test on Saturday and got a BFN - totally gutted and in shock  . 
I just don't know were to turn now, as i have no one else to ask to be a donor (my friend wont do it again).

I stopped taking my drugs on Friday nite, but still have not had a bleed - is this normal.

Thank you 
Anita


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mekongirl    so sorry to hear that you had a negative result, have you tested again to rule out late implantation? I would imagine that since you have stopped meds that your AF should be here within a few days


----------



## fatima2009 (Aug 16, 2009)

I fully imagine how you feel.
I had a BFN in dec with donor egg as well.
Have you ever considered taking DE treatment abroad?
I had the treatment in spain. Going over for FET in Feb.
Try to stay positive as that is all we can do.


----------



## mekongirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks girls for some advice.

Beachgirl - I have not tested again, would it be possible for late implantation? 

Fatima - We are going to get ourselves over this, but I dont want to give up, so the only other option is to look abroad, so that is how I am keeping busy.

Thanks ladies


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mekongirl-    I'd just do it for peace of mind so you're 100% sure, not wanting to get your hopes up but just to treble check it all with no AF arriving....everyone is so different with how they react to the drugs and for some AF comes before test date, for others AF comes once stopping meds and for others it takes longer...x


----------

